# Problema con dispositivos USB (Solucionado)

## angrist

Buenas,

Estoy intentando tener acceso a ciertos dispositivos USB, pero la verdad es que no sé como puedo lograrlo, y ando un poco perdido. En principio todos los dispositivos USB son detectados correctamente (el teclado y el ratón son USB y funcionan bien), el problema es cuando conecto una cámara digital, o inserto una tarjeta de memoria en el lector de tarjetas, que no sé como puedo acceder a ellos, ni como montarlos o conseguir que KDE los monte automaticamente al insertarlos.

los mensajes de dmesg con la cámara conectada y una tarjeta insertada en el lector de tarjetas son los siguientes:

```
ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 3-4: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usb 2-4: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

input:   USB Keyboard as /class/input/input0

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [  USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:02.1-4

input:   USB Keyboard as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.10 Device [  USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:02.1-4

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Wireless Mouse Wireless Mouse] on usb-0000:00:02.0-4

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

  Vendor: Generic   Model: USB Storage-CFC   Rev: I19A

usb 3-4: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 3-4: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

input:   USB Keyboard as /class/input/input4

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [  USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:02.1-4

input:   USB Keyboard as /class/input/input5

input: USB HID v1.10 Device [  USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:02.1-4

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 3

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
```

Con lsusb:

```
Bus 003 Device 003: ID 1241:1603 Belkin

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 07b4:0118 Olympus Optical Co., Ltd

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 05fe:0011 Chic Technology Corp. Browser Mouse

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0aec:3260 Neodio Technologies Corp. 7-in-1 Card Reader

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
```

y usbview, me detecta sin problemas, tanto el raton, como el teclado, como la cámara y el lector.

¿Como debo montar estos dispositivos para poder tener acceso a los mismos y pasar archivos entre el ordenador, la cámara y el lector de tarjetas?Last edited by angrist on Sun Nov 12, 2006 1:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pcmaster

El lector de tarjetas comprueba si te crea dispositivos en /dev. Suelen ser /dev/sdx, siendo x=1, 2, etc.

Claro que los dispositivos /dev/sd? cambian según el orden en que los conectes, es decir, si primero conectas el lector de tarjetas y luego un disco duro USB, el lector será sda y el disco duro sdb, pero si primero conectas el disco duro, éste será sda. Yo prefiero que el mismo dispositivo siempre se llame igual.

Udev tiene nombres "permanentes" en /dev/disk. Por ejemplo, en el caso de tener mi lector de tarjetas conectado:

```

AthlonXP /dev/disk/by-id $ ls -l

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 nov 11 12:08 ata-Maxtor_6Y160P0_Y41X0TRE -> ../../hda

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 nov 11 12:08 ata-Maxtor_6Y160P0_Y41X0TRE-part1 -> ../.                         ./hda1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 nov 11 12:08 ata-Maxtor_6Y160P0_Y41X0TRE-part2 -> ../.                         ./hda2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 nov 11 12:08 ata-Maxtor_6Y160P0_Y41X0TRE-part3 -> ../.                         ./hda3

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 nov 11 12:08 ata-Maxtor_6Y160P0_Y41X0TRE-part4 -> ../.                         ./hda4

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 nov 11 12:08 ata-Maxtor_6Y160P0_Y41X0TRE-part5 -> ../.                         ./hda5

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 nov 11 12:08 ata-Maxtor_6Y160P0_Y41X0TRE-part6 -> ../.                         ./hda6

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 nov 11 12:08 ata-Maxtor_6Y160P0_Y41X0TRE-part7 -> ../.                         ./hda7

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 nov 11 12:08 ata-Maxtor_6Y160P0_Y41X0TRE-part8 -> ../.                         ./hda8

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 nov 11 12:22 usb-Hama_MS_Card_Reader_000000000003 -> .                         ./../sdb

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 nov 11 12:22 usb-Hama_SD_Card_Reader_000000000003 -> .                         ./../sda

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 nov 11 12:22 usb-Hama_SD_Card_Reader_000000000003-part                         1 -> ../../sda1

AthlonXP /dev/disk/by-id $
```

Ahí puedes ver no sólo el lector de tarjetas, sino también el disco duro IDE interno del PC. Todas las tarjetas SD que metas en tu lector apareecrán con el mismo identificador.

en /dev/disk/by-label tienes los dispositivos ordenador por etiqueta de volumen, así si tienes una tarjeta SD formateada en FAT cuya etiqueta sea DATOS y otra tarjeta cuya etiqueta sea FOTOS, se crearán dispositivos diferentes según insertes una u otra.

También tienes /dev/disk/by-path y /dev/disk/by-uuid

En mi caso, yo quería un nombre de los que salen en /dev/disk/by-id, pero más corto, así que me hice una regla para que se crease el dispositivo /dev/disk/sd-reader y /dev/disk/ms-reader (el lector tiene ranuras para esos dos tipos) poniendo

```

# Para el lector HAMA

KERNEL="sd?1", SYSFS{model}=="SD  Card Reader " SYMLINK+="disk/sd-reader"

KERNEL="sd?1", SYSFS{model}=="MS  Card Reader " SYMLINK+="disk/ms-reader"

```

en el archivo /etc/udev/rules.d/20-mis.udev.rules

(si no existe el archivo, lo creas nuevo). No pongas la regla en 50-udev.rules, porque funcionaría igual pero te lo machacaría al actualizar udev.

En mi caso, al ser un lector USB, siempre conecto las tarjetas al lector y después el lector al USB.

Por cierto, cuando desmonto la tarjeta (con umount) para poder extraerla, el led azul del lector NO se apaga, en cambio en Windows sí lo hace. ¿Sabéis por qué? Alguien puso algo al respecto por aquí, pero no lo he encontrado...

----------

## zx80

A mi me pasaba con un lector mp3 q aunq lo detectara el sistema no podia acceder a él porq no seguía el estandar Mass Storage, de echo venía con un cd con drivers para.... como no, windows. Nunca pude hacerlo funcionar bajo Linux.

Por otro lado puedes usar gtkam para ver si puedes acceder, ya q puede acceder a dispositivos q normalmente no están del todo soportados.

Para lo de la luz del dispositivo q comentas, pcmaster, creo q tiene q ver algo la opción sync o nosync del fstab.

----------

## kor

pues yo tengo un reloj con reproductor mp3 y tampoco me deja montarlo,

# dmesg

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb 5-2: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 73

usb 5-2: failed to restore interface 0 altsetting 0 (error=-110)

usb 5-2: USB disconnect, address 73

 72:0:0:0: scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

usb-storage: device scan complete

usb 5-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 74

usb 5-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi73 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 74

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb 5-2: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 74

usb 5-2: failed to restore interface 0 altsetting 0 (error=-110)

usb 5-2: USB disconnect, address 74

 73:0:0:0: scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

usb-storage: device scan complete

usb 5-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 75

usb 5-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi74 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 75

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb 5-2: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 75

usb 5-2: failed to restore interface 0 altsetting 0 (error=-71)

usb 5-2: USB disconnect, address 75

 74:0:0:0: scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

usb-storage: device scan complete

usb 5-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 77

usb 5-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi75 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 77

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: INQUIRY   Model:   QA-WATCH-MP3    Rev: 0-01

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sdb: 515072 512-byte hdwr sectors (264 MB)

lo reconoce pero no me deja montarlo. saludos

----------

## pcmaster

He probado con async y con sync y la luz sigue encendida. La opción nosync no la reconoce.

----------

## angrist

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> El lector de tarjetas comprueba si te crea dispositivos en /dev. Suelen ser /dev/sdx, siendo x=1, 2, etc.
> 
> Claro que los dispositivos /dev/sd? cambian según el orden en que los conectes, es decir, si primero conectas el lector de tarjetas y luego un disco duro USB, el lector será sda y el disco duro sdb, pero si primero conectas el disco duro, éste será sda. Yo prefiero que el mismo dispositivo siempre se llame igual.

 

Creo que debo tener algún tipo de error en la configuración del kernel, pues el sistema detecta todos los dispositivos usb, pero sin embargo sigo sin poder acceder a ellos. Lo que yo sabia es que se generaban dentro de /dev los dispositivos como sdx, como tu comentas, sin embargo, no existe ningun sd... cuando conecto algún dispositivo usb, y ya he probado, tanto la cámara digital, el lector de tarjetas, un disco duro externo, me resulta extraño que ninguno de los dispositivos tenga soporte bajo linux.

mirar, esta es mi configuración del kernel en cuanto a dispositivos usb:

```
Low Performance USB Block driver (BLK_DEV_UB) [N/m/y/?] n

* V4L USB devices

Hauppauge WinTV-PVR USB2 support (VIDEO_PVRUSB2) [N/m/?] n

Empia EM2800/2820/2840 USB video capture support (VIDEO_EM28XX) [N/m/?] n

USB 3com HomeConnect (aka vicam) support (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_VICAM) [N/m/?] n

USB IBM (Xirlink) C-it Camera support (USB_IBMCAM) [N/m/?] n

USB Konica Webcam support (USB_KONICAWC) [N/m/?] n

USB Logitech Quickcam Messenger (USB_QUICKCAM_MESSENGER) [N/m/?] n

USB ET61X[12]51 PC Camera Controller support (USB_ET61X251) [N/m/?] n

USB W996[87]CF JPEG Dual Mode Camera support (USB_W9968CF) [N/m/?] n

USB OV511 Camera support (USB_OV511) [N/m/?] n

USB SE401 Camera support (USB_SE401) [N/m/?] n

USB SN9C10x PC Camera Controller support (USB_SN9C102) [N/m/?] n

USB STV680 (Pencam) Camera support (USB_STV680) [N/m/?] n

USB ZC0301[P] Image Processor and Control Chip support (USB_ZC0301) [N/m/?] n

USB Philips Cameras (USB_PWC) [N/m/?] n

D-Link USB FM radio support (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_DSBR) [N/m/y/?] n

DABUSB driver (USB_DABUSB) [N/m/y/?] n

  * USB devices

  USB Audio/MIDI driver (SND_USB_AUDIO) [N/m/?] n

  Tascam US-122, US-224 and US-428 USB driver (SND_USB_USX2Y) [N/m/?] n

* USB support

Support for Host-side USB (USB) [Y/n/m/?] y

  USB verbose debug messages (USB_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  * Miscellaneous USB options

  USB device filesystem (USB_DEVICEFS) [Y/n/?] y

  Enforce USB bandwidth allocation (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_BANDWIDTH) [N/y/?] n

  Dynamic USB minor allocation (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS) [N/y/?] n

  USB selective suspend/resume and wakeup (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_SUSPEND) [N/y/?] n

  * USB Host Controller Drivers

  EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support (USB_EHCI_HCD) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Full speed ISO transactions (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO) [N/y/?] n

    Root Hub Transaction Translators (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT) [N/y/?] n

    Improved Transaction Translator scheduling (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED) [N/y/?] n

  ISP116X HCD support (USB_ISP116X_HCD) [N/m/y/?] n

  OHCI HCD support (USB_OHCI_HCD) [Y/n/m/?] y

  UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support (USB_UHCI_HCD) [N/m/y/?] n

  SL811HS HCD support (USB_SL811_HCD) [N/m/y/?] n

  * USB Device Class drivers

  USB Modem (CDC ACM) support (USB_ACM) [N/m/y/?] n

  USB Printer support (USB_PRINTER) [N/m/y/?] n

* NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

* may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

USB Mass Storage support (USB_STORAGE) [Y/n/m/?] y

  USB Mass Storage verbose debug (USB_STORAGE_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  Datafab Compact Flash Reader support (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB) [N/y/?] n

  Freecom USB/ATAPI Bridge support (USB_STORAGE_FREECOM) [N/y/?] n

  ISD-200 USB/ATA Bridge support (USB_STORAGE_ISD200) [N/y/?] n

  Microtech/ZiO! CompactFlash/SmartMedia support (USB_STORAGE_DPCM) [N/y/?] n

  USBAT/USBAT02-based storage support (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_STORAGE_USBAT) [N/y/?] n

  SanDisk SDDR-09 (and other SmartMedia) support (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_STORAGE_SDDR09) [N/y/?] n

  SanDisk SDDR-55 SmartMedia support (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_STORAGE_SDDR55) [N/y/?] n

  Lexar Jumpshot Compact Flash Reader (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT) [N/y/?] n

  Olympus MAUSB-10/Fuji DPC-R1 support (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA) [N/y/?] n

The shared table of common (or usual) storage devices (USB_LIBUSUAL) [Y/n/?] y

* USB Input Devices

USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support (USB_HID) [Y/n/m/?] y

  HID input layer support (USB_HIDINPUT) [Y/n/?] y

    Enable support for iBook/PowerBook special keys (USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK) [N/y/?] n

  /dev/hiddev raw HID device support (USB_HIDDEV) [N/y/?] n

Aiptek 6000U/8000U tablet support (USB_AIPTEK) [N/m/y/?] n

Wacom Intuos/Graphire tablet support (USB_WACOM) [N/m/y/?] n

Acecad Flair tablet support (USB_ACECAD) [N/m/y/?] n

KB Gear JamStudio tablet support (USB_KBTAB) [N/m/y/?] n

Griffin PowerMate and Contour Jog support (USB_POWERMATE) [N/m/y/?] n

USB Touchscreen Driver (USB_TOUCHSCREEN) [N/m/y/?] n

Yealink usb-p1k voip phone (USB_YEALINK) [N/m/y/?] n

X-Box gamepad support (USB_XPAD) [N/m/y/?] n

ATI / X10 USB RF remote control (USB_ATI_REMOTE) [N/m/y/?] n

ATI / Philips USB RF remote control (USB_ATI_REMOTE2) [N/m/y/?] n

Keyspan DMR USB remote control (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE) [N/m/y/?] n

Apple USB Touchpad support (USB_APPLETOUCH) [N/m/y/?] n

* USB Imaging devices

USB Mustek MDC800 Digital Camera support (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_MDC800) [N/m/y/?] n

Microtek X6USB scanner support (USB_MICROTEK) [N/m/y/?] n

* USB Network Adapters

USB CATC NetMate-based Ethernet device support (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_CATC) [N/m/y/?] n

USB KLSI KL5USB101-based ethernet device support (USB_KAWETH) [N/m/y/?] n

USB Pegasus/Pegasus-II based ethernet device support (USB_PEGASUS) [N/m/y/?] n

USB RTL8150 based ethernet device support (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_RTL8150) [N/m/y/?] n

Multi-purpose USB Networking Framework (USB_USBNET) [N/m/y/?] n

USB Monitor (USB_MON) [Y/n/?] y

* USB port drivers

* USB Serial Converter support

USB Serial Converter support (USB_SERIAL) [N/m/y/?] n

* USB Miscellaneous drivers

EMI 6|2m USB Audio interface support (USB_EMI62) [N/m/y/?] n

EMI 2|6 USB Audio interface support (USB_EMI26) [N/m/y/?] n

USB Auerswald ISDN support (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_AUERSWALD) [N/m/y/?] n

USB Diamond Rio500 support (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_RIO500) [N/m/y/?] n

USB Lego Infrared Tower support (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_LEGOTOWER) [N/m/y/?] n

USB LCD driver support (USB_LCD) [N/m/y/?] n

USB LED driver support (USB_LED) [N/m/y/?] n

Cypress CY7C63xxx USB driver support (USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63) [N/m/y/?] n

Cypress USB thermometer driver support (USB_CYTHERM) [N/m/y/?] n

USB PhidgetKit support (USB_PHIDGETKIT) [N/m/y/?] n

USB PhidgetServo support (USB_PHIDGETSERVO) [N/m/y/?] n

Siemens ID USB Mouse Fingerprint sensor support (USB_IDMOUSE) [N/m/y/?] n

Apple Cinema Display support (USB_APPLEDISPLAY) [N/m/y/?] n

USB 2.0 SVGA dongle support (Net2280/SiS315) (USB_SISUSBVGA) [N/m/y/?] n

USB LD driver (USB_LD) [N/m/y/?] n

USB testing driver (DEVELOPMENT) (USB_TEST) [N/m/y/?] n

* USB DSL modem support

* USB Gadget Support

Support for USB Gadgets (USB_GADGET) [N/m/y/?] n
```

y dentro de dev tengo lo siguiente:

```
admmidi

adsp

agpgart

amidi

audio

bus

cdrom

cdrw

console

core

cpu

dev.log

disk

dmmidi

dsp

dvd

dvdrw

fb

fb0

fbsplash

fd

fd0

floppy

full

hda

hda1

hda2

hda3

hdb

hdb1

hdc

hdd

hdd1

hdd2

i2c

i2c-0

i2c-1

i2c-2

i2c-3

initctl

input

kmem

kmsg

log

loop

loop0

loop1

loop2

loop3

loop4

loop5

loop6

loop7

mcelog

mem

midi

misc

mixer

null

nvidia0

nvidiactl

port

ppp

psaux

ptmx

pts

ptyp0

ptyp1

ptyp2

ptyp3

ptyp4

ptyp5

ptyp6

ptyp7

ptyp8

ptyp9

ptypa

ptypb

ptypc

ptypd

ptype

ptypf

ptyq0

ptyq1

ptyq2

ptyq3

ptyq4

ptyq5

ptyq6

ptyq7

ptyq8

ptyq9

ptyqa

ptyqb

ptyqc

ptyqd

ptyqe

ptyqf

ptyr0

ptyr1

ptyr2

ptyr3

ptyr4

ptyr5

ptyr6

ptyr7

ptyr8

ptyr9

ptyra

ptyrb

ptyrc

ptyrd

ptyre

ptyrf

ptys0

ptys1

ptys2

ptys3

ptys4

ptys5

ptys6

ptys7

ptys8

ptys9

ptysa

ptysb

ptysc

ptysd

ptyse

ptysf

ram0

ram1

ram10

ram11

ram12

ram13

ram14

ram15

ram2

ram3

ram4

ram5

ram6

ram7

ram8

ram9

random

rd

rtc

shm

snapshot

snd

sound

stderr

stdin

stdout

tts

tty

tty0

tty1

tty10

tty11

tty12

tty13

tty14

tty15

tty16

tty17

tty18

tty19

tty2

tty20

tty21

tty22

tty23

tty24

tty25

tty26

tty27

tty28

tty29

tty3

tty30

tty31

tty32

tty33

tty34

tty35

tty36

tty37

tty38

tty39

tty4

tty40

tty41

tty42

tty43

tty44

tty45

tty46

tty47

tty48

tty49

tty5

tty50

tty51

tty52

tty53

tty54

tty55

tty56

tty57

tty58

tty59

tty6

tty60

tty61

tty62

tty63

tty7

tty8

tty9

ttyp0

ttyp1

ttyp2

ttyp3

ttyp4

ttyp5

ttyp6

ttyp7

ttyp8

ttyp9

ttypa

ttypb

ttypc

ttypd

ttype

ttypf

ttyq0

ttyq1

ttyq2

ttyq3

ttyq4

ttyq5

ttyq6

ttyq7

ttyq8

ttyq9

ttyqa

ttyqb

ttyqc

ttyqd

ttyqe

ttyqf

ttyr0

ttyr1

ttyr2

ttyr3

ttyr4

ttyr5

ttyr6

ttyr7

ttyr8

ttyr9

ttyra

ttyrb

ttyrc

ttyrd

ttyre

ttyrf

ttys0

ttyS0

ttys1

ttyS1

ttys2

ttyS2

ttys3

ttyS3

ttys4

ttys5

ttys6

ttys7

ttys8

ttys9

ttysa

ttysb

ttysc

ttysd

ttyse

ttysf

.udev

urandom

usbdev1.1_ep00

usbdev1.1_ep81

usbdev1.2_ep00

usbdev1.2_ep01

usbdev1.2_ep82

usbdev2.1_ep00

usbdev2.1_ep81

usbdev2.2_ep00

usbdev2.2_ep81

usbdev3.1_ep00

usbdev3.1_ep81

usbdev3.2_ep00

usbdev3.2_ep81

usbdev3.2_ep82

v4l

vbi0

vcs

vcs1

vcs12

vcs2

vcs3

vcs4

vcs5

vcs6

vcs7

vcsa

vcsa1

vcsa12

vcsa2

vcsa3

vcsa4

vcsa5

vcsa6

vcsa7

video0

zero
```

en cuanto a /dev/disk/ me aparecen los siguientes discos:

```
AngrisT by-id # ls -l

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 nov 12 02:51 ata-SAMSUNG_SV2002H_0406J1CR820189 -> ../../hdd

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 nov 12 02:51 ata-SAMSUNG_SV2002H_0406J1CR820189-part1 -> ../../hdd1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 nov 12 02:51 ata-SAMSUNG_SV2002H_0406J1CR820189-part2 -> ../../hdd2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 nov 12 02:51 ata-ST3160021A_3JS0RBSD -> ../../hdb

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 nov 12 02:51 ata-ST3160021A_3JS0RBSD-part1 -> ../../hdb1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 nov 12 02:51 ata-ST340016A_3HS4WETG -> ../../hda

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 nov 12 02:51 ata-ST340016A_3HS4WETG-part1 -> ../../hda1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 nov 12 02:51 ata-ST340016A_3HS4WETG-part2 -> ../../hda2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 nov 12 02:51 ata-ST340016A_3HS4WETG-part3 -> ../../hda3
```

No sé que debo tener mal para no poder acceder a estos dispositivos, a ver si veis vosotros algo que no esté correcto,

Gracias por todo.

----------

## pcmaster

Asegúrate de que, en la configuración del kernel, has activado en Device drivers->SCSI device support las opciones SCSI disk support y SCSI generic support. Si vas a conectar algún CD SCSI o Firewire también has de marcar "SCSI CDROM support".

Y aunque no tenga mucho que ver, te recomiendo también que marques la opción "Probe all LUNs in each SCSI device", puesto que si no está marcada, si conectas un dispositivo que tenga varias unidades (como los lectores de tarjetas que tienen una ranura para SD, otra para Smartflash, etc) el sistema sólo verá una de ellas.

¡Ah! y no te olvides de activar el soporte VFAT en Filesystems->DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems, ya que es el que usan la mayoría de dispositivos como tarjetas de memoria, mp3, etc.

----------

## angrist

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Asegúrate de que, en la configuración del kernel, has activado en Device drivers->SCSI device support las opciones SCSI disk support y SCSI generic support.

 

Gracias pcmaster, ya casi está hecho, exactamente eso era lo que me pasaba que no tenía activado el SCSI disk support en el Kernel, aunque estaba convencido de que sí, y ni lo habia mirado.

Ahora me surge otro problema, los dispositivos son detectados y me aparece el dispositivo en /dev/ como sdx (dependiendo de donde lo conecte claro), pero al intentar montar cualquiera de ellos, aparece el siguiente error

```
AngrisT dev # mount /dev/sde1 /mnt/olympus/

mount: tipo de sistema de ficheros incorrecto, opción incorrecta,

       superbloque incorrecto en /dev/sde1, falta la página de códigos,

       o algún otro error
```

Lo mismo para cualquiera de los dispositivos, tanto el HD externo, la camara, como distintas tarjetas en el lector de tarjetas.

¿Qué puede ser ahora?

Dmesg muestra lo siguiente

```
SCSI device sdd: 63424 512-byte hdwr sectors (32 MB)

sdd: Write Protect is off

sdd: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sdd: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdd: 63424 512-byte hdwr sectors (32 MB)

sdd: Write Protect is off

sdd: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sdd: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdd: sdd1

Unable to load NLS charset cp437

FAT: codepage cp437 not found

```

¿Interpreto que puede ser un problema del mapa de cáracteres en los dispositivos de almacenamiento?

----------

## pcmaster

El dmesg te está diciendo que no encuentra el mapa de caracteres 437, porque has compilado el kernel sin soporte para él.

File Systems -> Native Language Support

Yo tengo marcado:

(utf8) Default NLS Option

<*> Codepage 437

<*> Codepage 850

<*> NLS ISO 8859-1

<*> NLS ISO 8859-15

<*> NLS UTF-8

En File Systems ->  DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

yo tengo marcado:

<M> MSDOS fs support

<M> VFAT (Windows-95) fs support

(850) Default codepage for FAT

(iso8859-1) Default iocharset for FAT

<M> NTFS file system support

[ ]   NTFS debugging support

[ ]   NTFS write support

Debes tener en Default Codepage for FAT la página de códigos 437, pero no la has marcado en native language Support, y por eso no la encuentra.

Aunque la páginas de códigos 437 y 850 (y las otras) las emplea MSDOS. Windows usa ANSI, por eso los archivos .txt de MSDOS en Windows se ven "raros" (y viceversa).

----------

## angrist

Gracias pcmaster, correcto, tenía soporte en el kernel para utf8 e iso8859-15, lo que no habia activado era el codepage 470, y efectivamente, en Default codepage for FAT lo tenia marcado por defecto.

Poquito a poquito aprendiendo un poco más de las entrañas de gentoo y linux.

De nuevo gracias,   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

